# My new toy



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Such a step up from my classic, had 4 coffees before lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Very nice, I really like the black panels. Looks classy ?


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Love that in black! Very nice mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Expect a slew of @joey24dirt accessories to be coming to a forum near you as well. Hes just got one so I reckon you will be able to replace the crappy magnetic tamper with a nice, well fitting one soon!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mctrials23 said:


> Expect a slew of @joey24dirt accessories to be coming to a forum near you as well. Hes just got one so I reckon you will be able to replace the crappy magnetic tamper with a nice, well fitting one soon!


I might try get some prototypes on the go. A thin flat disc for tamping and the rest wood to save on weight..... that's for another thread 

How are you getting on with the DB Kman? I love mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I might try get some prototypes on the go. A thin flat disc for tamping and the rest wood to save on weight..... that's for another thread
> 
> How are you getting on with the DB Kman? I love mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely love it, can't believe the difference in the cup. Still playing with it, will my shower screen off my classic fit it? Paid for ims one ages ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've not idea you'll just have to try it haha.

If it fits let me know though and I'll order one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

IIrc@ajohn is running a classic shower screen in his DB


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> IIrc@ajohn is running a classic shower screen in his DB


 LOL Yes but an advanced one. 

Is it worth it? Suspect it prevents a fair bit of crap being sucked back by the 3 way. It's rim is a bit thicker than the rest of it. Just about leaves an impression on the puck where I fill to. The rest is concave when it's fitted so clear of the puck. Net effect is that the dose needs reducing a touch.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ajohn said:


> LOL Yes but an advanced one.
> Is it worth it? Suspect it prevents a fair bit of crap being sucked back by the 3 way. It's rim is a bit thicker than the rest of it. Just about leaves an impression on the puck where I fill to. The rest is concave when it's fitted so clear of the puck. Net effect is that the dose needs reducing a touch.
> John
> -


Does it look cool though, that's what I want to know 

I quite like the look of the Teflon coated stuff. Wonder how effective they are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Does it look cool though, that's what I want to know


 Don't know. Never stuck my head under to take a look. 

John

-


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ajohn said:


> Don't know. Never stuck my head under to take a look.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 Why ever not ?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Glad these sold out quickly at the £699 price - was tempted to get one just to do the profiling mod. Temptation removed thankfully!


----------

